# Micaela Schäfer ( Schokopenis ) RTL II HD



## Hoderlump (3 Aug. 2013)

▼​ Micaela Schäfer mit dem Schokopenis 
Format : MPEG-TS
Videoauflösung : 1920 x1080
Dateigröße : 136 Mb.
Dauer : 1min 32s
Bitrate : 12,6 Mbps 
Bitrate : 224 Kbps​


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

Die könnte mal bei mir vorbei schauen!


----------



## Derausdemdorf (4 Aug. 2013)

Wo kam das? Rtl 2 News?


----------



## Weltenbummler (4 Aug. 2013)

Immer schön Üben.


----------



## lueb08 (4 Aug. 2013)

mmhhh soll mal mit nem echten zeigen


----------



## lighthorse66 (6 Aug. 2013)

...und ein weiterer stolzer Moment im Leben ihrer Eltern....


----------



## sie (7 Aug. 2013)

haha geil man! 
danke


----------



## emini (8 Aug. 2013)

hahaha! funny video, thanks


----------



## luv (9 Aug. 2013)

oh man was man da verhält sie sich selten dämlich


----------



## mril (30 Aug. 2013)

jetzt weiß ich was se net kann >.>


----------

